# your oldest snows bands



## rednek

just got my grandpas certicate back and my grandpa shot a snow that was banded in 2001. it says she was hatched in 2000 or earlier. and it was banded in banks island, northwest territories, canada.   whats some of your guys oldest ones??


----------



## shooteminthelips

I shot a neck collared ross and a banded ross two birds one day, same spot. They were shot 2 hours apart. They were banded in Nuvanent, Sk in 1997 and shot in the spring of 08.


----------



## waterfowl stocker

Shot a banded snow back in 2002, and have called it in many times and doen the internet report, and the bird does not have any record, so either someone forgot to record it when banded or it is that old that the band was deleted from the data base, it was an old bird when I shot it, the numbers are have worn off, and the band is cracking down the middle


----------



## honkerslayr

well I personally haven't shot one.....Sure someday I would kill to get one ......getting back to the subject.....my cousin who I hunt with almost weekly shot a 13 yr old blue from New Brunswick....I was astonished only not the fact that he shot it but it was the last of his triple he pulled. It was a great story, but the only sad part was his dog was off retrieving diff. birds so he didn't get the satisfaction of his dog retrieving it. But a 13 yr. old blue from New Brunswick in ND on the last of a triple is a trophy the way I think!


----------



## SDwaterfowler

These tarsus bands were taken in the spring of 08 and banded as adults in 98.


----------



## cgreeny

I have shot a few. The Oldest one I have was shot in the fall of 1996 near Langdon, ND. It was banded in 1971 in Eagle Lake TX. I was sent numerous letters to send in the band for them to study, but I could easily read the numbers from home, very worn but easy to see. All the corners were rounded off and the band it self was wearing very thin, probably could have or would have fallen off in another yr or two. Now that goose had seen a few decoy spreads in his days. We shot 3 banded birds that hunt.


----------



## USAlx50

SDwaterfowler said:


> These tarsus bands were taken in the spring of 08 and banded as adults in 98.


wow. Thats what Id call a trophy!


----------



## dvegas

honkerslayr said:


> well I personally haven't shot one.....Sure someday I would kill to get one ......getting back to the subject.....my cousin who I hunt with almost weekly shot a 13 yr old blue from New Brunswick....I was astonished only not the fact that he shot it but it was the last of his triple he pulled. It was a great story, but the only sad part was his dog was off retrieving diff. birds so he didn't get the satisfaction of his dog retrieving it. But a 13 yr. old blue from New Brunswick in ND on the last of a triple is a trophy the way I think!


I hate to call you out but New Brunswick is on the Atlantic coast of Canada. That would be several thousand miles east of North Dakota. Also blue geese almost exclusively stay in the Central and Mississippi flyways, not the Atlantic coast of Canada. You may want to double check the certificate. :-?


----------



## Maverick

SDwaterfowler said:


> These tarsus bands were taken in the spring of 08 and banded as adults in 98.


So there are still a few out there!
Congrates!!! That is my diamond in the ruff!


----------



## wingaddict

dvegas said:


> honkerslayr said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I personally haven't shot one.....Sure someday I would kill to get one ......getting back to the subject.....my cousin who I hunt with almost weekly shot a 13 yr old blue from New Brunswick....I was astonished only not the fact that he shot it but it was the last of his triple he pulled. It was a great story, but the only sad part was his dog was off retrieving diff. birds so he didn't get the satisfaction of his dog retrieving it. But a 13 yr. old blue from New Brunswick in ND on the last of a triple is a trophy the way I think!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to call you out but New Brunswick is on the Atlantic coast of Canada. That would be several thousand miles east of North Dakota. Also blue geese almost exclusively stay in the Central and Mississippi flyways, not the Atlantic coast of Canada. You may want to double check the certificate. :-?
Click to expand...

Could be very legit. I've heard of black brants being shot in grain fields in ND. Weird things happen in the bird world.


----------



## Maverick

> Could be very legit. I've heard of black brants being shot in grain fields in ND. Weird things happen in the bird world.


Bigblackfoot shot one a couple of falls ago! Too bad he gave it the full pattern of his shotgun otherwise it would have gone on the wall!


----------



## Water Swater

not a snow but I shot this one in 2008 and was banded as an adult in 1992


----------



## barebackjack

Maverick said:


> Could be very legit. I've heard of black brants being shot in grain fields in ND. Weird things happen in the bird world.
> 
> 
> 
> Bigblackfoot shot one a couple of falls ago! Too bad he gave it the full pattern of his shotgun otherwise it would have gone on the wall!
Click to expand...

A buddy of mine shot a juvie brant about ten years ago. To add insult to injury, it was banded.

I remember they used to be listed on the proclamation as part of your dark goose limit, so obviously we get a few every now and than.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

dvegas said:


> honkerslayr said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I personally haven't shot one.....Sure someday I would kill to get one ......getting back to the subject.....my cousin who I hunt with almost weekly shot a 13 yr old blue from New Brunswick....I was astonished only not the fact that he shot it but it was the last of his triple he pulled. It was a great story, but the only sad part was his dog was off retrieving diff. birds so he didn't get the satisfaction of his dog retrieving it. But a 13 yr. old blue from New Brunswick in ND on the last of a triple is a trophy the way I think!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to call you out but New Brunswick is on the Atlantic coast of Canada. That would be several thousand miles east of North Dakota. Also blue geese almost exclusively stay in the Central and Mississippi flyways, not the Atlantic coast of Canada. You may want to double check the certificate. :-?
Click to expand...

A small amount of lesser snows do end up in the Atlantic Flyway so I would say this is a legitimate post.


----------



## dvegas

New Brunswick is not in any snow goose flyway that I have ever seen. It is NE of Maine. What are the numbers on the band and I could find out real quick where it was banded.


----------



## PJ

Water Swater said:


> not a snow but I shot this one in 2008 and was banded as an adult in 1992


Sweet Cow Bell collar!


----------



## Matt Jones

PJ said:


> Sweet Cow Bell collar!


Never heard that before...PJ did you just coin that phrase? I've always heard them called "bib-style" collars.

Either way congrats and great pics on this thread. My oldest snow goose band is eleven years old.


----------



## Maverick

> PJ did you just coin that phrase?


I think he did!

Congrats on the cow bell collar!


----------



## southdakbearfan

I see on the USFW website there are 10-15 snows reported 20-26 years old.

Oldest were 29 year old canada goose and canvasback I could see.

Also something about a duck shot in the Central US banded in Russia.

Anyways, got two last year in the fall, one was 11, one was 13.


----------



## Dave Owens

Snow 22 years old.


----------



## joebobhunter4

i just got my report back on a band i shot on a blue in early november. says he was hatched in 02 so he was a little over 7 years old.


----------



## joebobhunter4

i just got my report back on a band i shot on a blue in early november. says he was hatched in 02 so he was a little over 7 years old.


----------



## MCMANN

25yr old neckbanded blue banded as a adult 
and

also a 25 yr old leg banded blue also banded as a adult


----------



## wooduck26

My collared Ross was 13 years old.


----------



## prairie hunter

14.

Too bad I did not wait to turn in the number this fall ... it would have been 39. :wink:


----------



## jumper

1950,s


----------



## 12guagesnows

i shot a 14 1/2 yr old honker when i ws 13 rs old.
also i witnessed a buddy of mine take a adult drake black duck a in NE SD a season or two back and another huntin buddy of mine took a white winged scoter off a lake near watertown Sd several years ago...weird things happen


----------



## Original Goosebuster

I might have the youngest band. SHot it in November ir 2007 and he was banded in August of 2007. He was banded for three months.


----------



## rednek

i got ya beat.... but with ducks. i got a drake and a hen in a weekend that were banded one month earlier


----------



## jumper

Shot a blue and a ross a week apart in the same spot. They were banded in the tundra by the same guy on the same day 3 yr's earlier


----------



## JTG63

rednek said:


> i got ya beat.... but with ducks. i got a drake and a hen in a weekend that were banded one month earlier


Sorry, but i got ya both beat with a duck. It was a drake blue-winged teal banded 9/18/2007 and shot 9/22/2007. It wore the band for 4 days and traveled from Coleharbor, ND to Ellsworth, IA.


----------



## cbass

that is sick


----------



## gjf

Shot a 16 year old Greater snow in new Jersey ! That my oldest snow.


----------



## huntingmaniac

Original Goosebuster, my neighbor shot either a canadian or snow that was banded 1 day before.. CRAZY!!!


----------



## snowsforlife

My pa shot a snow in ND the spring of 08 and it was Banded 1993 in Alaska. Got the foot mounted.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Shot one that was banded in 2002 up in Alaska on 3/5/11 in Cozad, Nebraska.

My dad shot a honker this year that was banded in Nebraska in 2000


----------

